# 6%-

## andrei_andreich

. ,   - 6%   .   ,      ,      ,   .   ,  ,          . 
          .
         .   ,       .       ,  (     50-60)      .
,           ,          ?

----------


## .

> .


    .    58,     "    ".       (   ,     ,   ).
    , , ,

----------


## andrei_andreich

> .    58,     "    ".       (   ,     ,   ).
>     , , ,


   .   ,   2013       -     ?         ?

.    ,       , ..   ,           .            -      .       ,        ,    .

----------


## .

,   , .      ,     ((

----------


## andrei_andreich

> ,   , .      ,     ((


   . 

       ,    ,     ,     ?       , ,   ,     ?

 ,        ,           ?
:   ,      ?

----------


## .

...  . 
 :Frown: 



> ,      ?


    -    ,   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,     ,     ?


        .   -   -  . :Frown:

----------


## andrei_andreich

> .   -   -  .


,    ,       .        - ..        ,        ,      .  ..       ,     
     ?

----------


## andrei_andreich

> ...  .


    ?




> -    ,   ,


      ,              ?   ,  ,      ?

----------


## saigak

.  .  ,    -  ..

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,       .


    .    ,     .     . :Frown:

----------


## andrei_andreich

> 


         ?  
,    .      ,      ,   .  - ,   ?

----------


## .

> ?


    .



> 3.         .


   ,      .        ,      .

----------


## andrei_andreich

,       ,   -  :

------
3.         .
    ,     , _ _  ,     ,   ,       ,          .
--- --- 
      ,             .

----------


## saigak

> ,       ,   -  :


      ,    /,    . :Smilie:

----------


## andrei_andreich

.           ?      ,    ,    ?
       ,   ,       .    ,      .    ,   .

----------


## andrei_andreich

> ,    /,    .


    ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

-  3  (     -  )   .
   ,    .    -  ,    .

----------


## saigak

> ,    ?


  ,    ....    -? :Wink:

----------


## andrei_andreich

> -  3  (     -  )   .


      ? , .

----------


## saigak

> .           ?


     ?
--. .    ,           (..  )   , , 2 , .               -  .     ....

----------


## andrei_andreich

> ,    ....    -?


  :Wink: .               ..  .

----------


## andrei_andreich

> ?


     .  ,  ,   ,      ?     -    ?

----------


## andrei_andreich

> ?
> --. .    ,           (..  )   , , 2 , .               -  .     ....


, .    .       ?

----------


## saigak

-  ,     ....      ...    ....
        -      ...  -    ,    .

----------


## andrei_andreich

:   ,           ,   ,   ,      ,     ,  3 ,      ?

----------


## andrei_andreich

> -  ,     ....      ...    ....
>         -      ...  -    ,    .


,    - ,   ??? ,   ,  .  ,    ,        .

----------


## .

*saigak*,    - .      .    - ,    .    ,     . -        :Frown:  



> ,    ?


  .

----------


## saigak

> ,    - ,   ???


       ,           .... :Frown:

----------


## saigak

> ,           ,   ,   ,            ?


  :yes:

----------


## andrei_andreich



----------


## andrei_andreich

-4
    ,    . 
   .
 ,     ?     ?     ,  ?
        ?

----------


## .

,   .      . 
     ,      ,      :Frown:    -   ,

----------


## andrei_andreich

> ,   .      . 
>      ,      ,        -   ,


,   ,       -4,          .    ,     ?        .   ,        ?

----------


## saigak

.    , ..   "  ",  - " ".   ..          .  " "     -       .  " "      (, , )     .     .
       (     :Smilie:  ):
"  -  ,       ,         .          .         -4.

             ,     (  ).

           .                : "   "  " ",    .        .       .

                    .

,  ,      .            ,      (      )       .

         ()          ,              .

     .        ,      .

          ,                 .

        .           ,   ,  .         ,        .     ,       .

     .



       .             .

          .
1.       .        .

   (     )   ,        .

         .       .

2.      .    .        "   "______"       ______.".       .

             . 

    -   .



          :    (  )     ,  (  ) -              .       ,       ,    ,      .     ""                     .

          .       .      ,           .

        ,     .

          ,                    (     )           .

          .

!      ,       ,        .       ,  ,    .

  ,        . ,    (, ),        .           ,             ,            .        ,     .

             .          ,      .          .

     ,    .                    ,           .     .               .            .

        ,        .     ,         .               .      .

          .      .      ,        .

   : 1)       2)     3)     4)    ,    ."

----------


## .

*andrei_andreich*,        :Smilie:           .         :Smilie:

----------


## andrei_andreich

, .
    :
*********************************************************
"        -4.

             ,     (  ).

           .                : "   "  " ",    .        .       .

                    .

,  ,      .            ,      (      )       .

         ()          ,              ."
*******************************************************

  ,   ,      -4       (  ),       .
      ,    . ,          (  )  (     ).       " "   ,        ?

----------


## andrei_andreich

> *
>   -   ,   
> andrei_andreich*,                 .


, .,      ,    ,    ( ).    ,       -   .
 ,       ,           .
          -          ,     .

----------


## .

,      ))
  ,      .     ,     ,      .     ,   , ,   .    -, ,     .     ,   .

----------


## andrei_andreich

> ,      ))
>   ,      .     ,     ,      .     ,   , ,   .    -, ,     .     ,   .


,   . ..   (  ) -   ,     ,     ,   .
  ()            ,      . ..       .
   ?

----------


## .

.     .
,      ,  ,    .        
      ,   ,     .

----------


## andrei_andreich

..           ,         ,         ?

----------


## saigak

.. (  )  ,  ( )  .     .   .

----------


## andrei_andreich

> .. (  )  ,  ( )  .     .   .


5  ,   ,    ,     ,    ,   .
 ,    -   -  

"           ,      (      )       ."

          ,     ,      ,      .         ,      -4    ,    .

        ,           -    ?

     ?  -   ,   ,    -4,   ? 
  -   ,   .
       " -4" ?     ,         ,    .

----------


## saigak

-   .
  -     " ".    ,       " ",     " ".  .           ,      .      .    .             .     ""   ""    .      ..

----------


## andrei_andreich

> -   .
>   -     " ".    ,       " ",     " ".  .           ,      .      .    .             .     ""   ""    .      ..


  .
       ,        ,         .
      .   (  )   ,    ( )   ,        .       .
   ?    ,        ?

----------


## saigak

,       .  - . ,        .
    .

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## andrei_andreich

> .


, ,       .      ,  .
     2-       ,     ?
          ,   ,       ,      ,        .       ,            ,   -

----------


## saigak



----------


## andrei_andreich

.     ,    -  . ,       ,     ,  ,       !!!     ,            ,   ,        ,      .  :Wow:

----------


## saigak

:Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: .

----------


## .

*andrei_andreich*,     .     .      ,

----------


## andrei_andreich

> *andrei_andreich*,     .     .      ,


      -    ,   21       (    )  , , ,    .        ,    . ,       ,   ,       .        , -  ,   ,            - . ,    ,            ,  ,      .      , ..        -   ,          .

----------


## andrei_andreich

-  ,  ,  ,         ,         10 ,         2 .    5       ,  .

----------


## andrei_andreich

-4 :

         /     
1	                    	              51											
1	                                   70											

     ? , ,       51,     -   70?										

         ?

----------


## .

> -    ,   21


  :Wink:  



> ?


   .       ,     
51  -     .  70  - 
       ,

----------


## andrei_andreich

> .       ,     
> 51  -     .  70  - 
>        ,


, .      ,        ,   1.
 () .
    "... N "
       ,     ?

----------


## .

, .

----------


## andrei_andreich

> , .


       2 ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## andrei_andreich

-   ,          ?

----------


## saigak

.        .

----------


## andrei_andreich

,          (100  )             .                - .      30-50  (    150) -         .      . 
..                 ,  ,       ,              ,   ?

----------


## .

,      .

----------


## andrei_andreich

.  , ,         .

----------


## saigak

!!!!   ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## andrei_andreich

.
    .
     ,          ,   ,         ,       .      , ..   .         .
 14  
-  ,    ,        ,        , - 1    
              4 ?
         ?

----------


## saigak

. ..    =0 ,           .
     -     (     ),     ....  :Frown:

----------


## andrei_andreich

> . ..    =0 ,           .
>      -     (     ),     ....


.  ,   . 
             ,   ,       ,       ,   ,        ,   ?
      ,        :Smilie:     .    .   -   -

----------


## saigak

.    (  )        3 .     -  .  (  )             .     .  :Big Grin:

----------


## andrei_andreich

> .    (  )        3 .     -  .  (  )             .     .


     .    ,    ,      ,       .     ,     - ,   .   ,       , ,      ,         :Frown:        .           .   ,        ,    ,    :Wink:

----------


## saigak

...  ,     ,     ....
     ,     ,   ,                 ...   ,  ...

----------


## andrei_andreich

,        ,     ,          ,      ,    ,          ,     .    .      ,      .        ,         .

----------


## saigak

,    ,  1991 ....     ...

----------


## andrei_andreich

> ,    ,  1991 ....     ...


? -           ,       -  . ,               ? -      ?        ,

----------


## saigak

....
http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...base=LAW;n=113

----------


## .

*saigak*,              :Frown:   -      .   ,     :Wink:

----------


## saigak

91      ?        ...  :Wink:

----------


## .

> 91      ?


           ,

----------


## saigak

91            ...    ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alenyonka

?

----------


## saigak

.   .

----------


## Alenyonka

,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


  ,  .

----------


## gihon

,            -6   ..     -4?

----------


## saigak

> 


     ,       .

----------

